# [SOLVED] Picture Motion Browser with Sony HDR-sr12



## paolo75gr (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi to all i have a serius problem with my personal videos.
i download HD videos from HDR-SR12 to my computer and the
Picture Motion Browser doesn't analyze my videos and i can convert them to media files.
thanks for your time.


----------



## vandana (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Picture Motion Browser with Sony HDR-sr12*

I have a Sony HandyCam SR65 Model and I have installed the Sony Motion Browser utility. But when I choose the utility service to download the video, it gives an error that "Management Information not found" and the application closes. 


Please help me regarding the same. I am not able to transfer videos to my pc


----------



## paolo75gr (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Picture Motion Browser with Sony HDR-sr12*

For your problem i don't know what is the wrong
for me i had third party codecs iremove it and all ok!!


----------

